# Any Results from Nationals?



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> Any results from the 3D nationals yet?
> 
> I keep checking the website, but no results yet!
> 
> Anyone out there with one of those Fancy phones that can hook a brother up?


I was told that they were not going to update the results untill after the 3rd or the 4th round


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

where are they posting results at? any one have a link.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

no results posted yet. it near 12 sask time so i think it should be done soon. while i am not a web guy at all, how friging hard is it to post the results?????

http://www.canadian3dnationals.com/results.aspx


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks reed i was looking in the right spot,but i'm like you i thought they would have had something posted,i have 2 shooters out there would really like to know how there doing.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

NSSCOTT said:


> thanks reed i was looking in the right spot,but i'm like you i thought they would have had something posted,i have 2 shooters out there would really like to know how there doing.


only updates I receaved was form my mom and a buddy that were shooting. mom had a rough day today but who knows when the results will be up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I know the club has had a long W/E with a lot of work.......but for those of us trying to follow how things are going....it's very frustrating not knowing how things are going.

Go Ontario!!!!!!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

the only results I heard were from my friend ... Sam Wright won womens open again by close to 90 points, Al Campsall won m-50 mens again ..... Travis Skinner won his divsion ... I think it was recurve unaided ... never heard who won MBO or MBR


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

Still nothing today


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> the only results I heard were from my friend ... Sam Wright won womens open again by close to 90 points, Al Campsall won m-50 mens again ..... Travis Skinner won his divsion ... I think it was recurve unaided ... never heard who won MBO or MBR



wow big spread in the FBO score if she won by 90


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Reed said:


> wow big spread in the FBO score if she won by 90


she has won the last 4 or 5 Nationals by about that much ....and she won the Grand Prix as well


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Cody Draper Won BHO and Russ Danielson won Hunter. I shot horrible but it was a great weekend overall.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nobody take pics of the score board to post??????


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Big congrats to russ for winning hunter


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

hey guys as a member of the organizing committee. and the roughly 25 people who organized, set up and tore down til midnight last night...the results will get out when they get out...they will not be posted here by any of us. So please cut us some slack and keep checking the Archery Canada Website... AGAIN they will not show up on here by anyone officially connected with the event in any way shape of form...ARCHERY CANADA...

SORRY FOR ANY DISAPPOINTMENT THIS MAY BRING...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

sask hunter said:


> hey guys as a member of the organizing committee. and the roughly 25 people who organized, set up and tore down til midnight last night...the results will get out when they get out...they will not be posted here by any of us. So please cut us some slack and keep checking the Archery Canada Website... AGAIN they will not show up on here by anyone officially connected with the event in any way shape of form...ARCHERY CANADA...
> 
> SORRY FOR ANY DISAPPOINTMENT THIS MAY BRING...


Sask, not really a dig against you guys but this is a common gripe agains the nats. The lack of results. Hell they seems to be able to get the regional results out in a few days but it seems to take forever to get any results from the fita or 3d nats it seems. I don't see how hard it is to post something, but I was not there.

Ps you did have a spot on your web site for results so one would have expected to see something there


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I don`t think any one is after the club on this issue... it is the nationals.... and a governing body personnel / judge should have these up within 8-12 hours..... so the rest of CANADA can see them.. My comment about pics of score board was if any contestant had pics to post them..


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Reed said:


> Sask, not really a dig against you guys but this is a common gripe agains the nats. The lack of results. Hell they seems to be able to get the regional results out in a few days but it seems to take forever to get any results from the fita or 3d nats it seems. I don't see how hard it is to post something, but I was not there.
> 
> Ps you did have a spot on your web site for results so one would have expected to see something there


I have to agree with Reed on this one. If you are going to put a designated spot for results most will expect some kind of results during the shoot or very shortly afterwards.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

x-hunta said:


> I have to agree with Reed on this one. If you are going to put a designated spot for results most will expect some kind of results during the shoot or very shortly afterwards.


Absolutly. As an archer...and an archery fan....I would love to be able to follow along at home and see the progress of the shoot. With the way things are set up....I would not think that is too big of a request to make happen (even in an unofficial capasity).


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Why Have a link to scores if your not going to post them ????


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

I understand everyone wants to see the scores and yes there is a spot on the webpage for results...and i am sure they will get there in due time. i was not in charge of that information or the forwarding of that information.

I said we wont be posting official scores on AT. I did not say they wont be available on the link...but that being said "i dont know when they will be on the webpage"...please let me look and ask a few questions and I will do my best...and guys nothing has been taken personally...just really freaking tired...please dont take anything personally....

*Okay...just spoke to the people in charge of registrations and scoring information...she says "they are still confirming everything."*Cheers


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Reed said:


> Big congrats to russ for winning hunter


I'll second the congrats to Russ. I was in Russ' group in the nationals. He shot vey well and a very good guy.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

sask hunter said:


> I understand everyone wants to see the scores and yes there is a spot on the webpage for results...and i am sure they will get there in due time. i was not in charge of that information or the forwarding of that information.
> 
> I said we wont be posting official scores on AT. I did not say they wont be available on the link...but that being said "i dont know when they will be on the webpage"...please let me look and ask a few questions and I will do my best...and guys nothing has been taken personally...just really freaking tired...please dont take anything personally....
> 
> ...


thats cool call them unoffical prelim scores and post away:darkbeer:


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

the people incharge of that information wont let me have it till its official...hopefully by tonight.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

What a joke. 

If judo, fencing, road races, marathons and even midget hockey can have scores on their website within 12 hours of the event concluding why can't the *National Archery Championships*?

It has now been more than a full day since medals were presented. The scores should be up. 

I follow sports for a living and if archery wants to be taken seriously, then scores from national events need to be posted by the end of the day when the event ends. For example, midnight following the event. Until this happens, archery will forever be referred to as a hobby and buried in the newspaper, if they even cover it, because they can't get scores for several days. 

It's called the news because the information is new... not older than the bread at 7-11. Archery deserves the full coverage other sports are getting but if we continue to make it difficult to get information, we will be overlooked. 

This will also cause government and other funding agencies to overlook our shooters when it comes to grants. Ever wonder why baseball, hockey, curling and football always get funding? It's because they are considered main stream because they are always in the media. Have you ever wondered why companies pay cash to have their name attached to an event like the Tim Horton's Brier? It's because they get name mentions in the media. It's not out of the goodness of their hearts, its all about advertising. We could be doing the same thing but we are still being considered a fringe sport.

The coverage also helps to let people know that there are clubs in our communities. I'll using fencing as an example because I've been helping the local club. Before I joined, they never sent results to media, never sent in a schedule and the local media didn't even know that the club existed. Since we started sending in results from tournaments that we attend, our membership has grown. We were on the brink of closing but now that the word is out. We've doubled in size thanks to media coverage. The same thing is starting to happen with the local archery club. People that had no clue about the club, hear about it in the news when results are reported and then they want to learn more, possibly joining.

Whether the responsibility lies with the organizers or the national agency, someone needs to look at this and say "we can be better". I will be contacting the national body to express my concerns.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

casterpollox said:


> What a joke.
> 
> If judo, fencing, road races, marathons and even midget hockey can have scores on their website within 12 hours of the event concluding why can't the *National Archery Championships*?
> 
> ...


 As I said before this is not a nock against Regina, this has been the case for the last couple of years


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

As I said in the last line, we can all learn from this, whether it be Regina, Toronto or whatever community hosts the event next, or what seems more likely, the FCA when it comes to their events.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

And that's why archery is where it is....

If you couldn't get the results of a hockey game until 3 days after its over, people would lose their mind.

But we can ***** and complain on here or each and everyone can contact their Provincial FCA/Archery Canada Director and request that the hosting package be changed to include a clause that hosting clubs must be able to post results within 24hrs of end of tourney. If they can't do that in this day and age, they shouldn't be selected to host Nationals.

Cheers,


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

I just contacted the FCA and voiced my concerns. They said they have been waiting for results from the organizing committee. They hope to be posting the results later today.


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

Results are UP!!!!!!!!!!!
LR


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Littleram said:


> Results are UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> LR


 Yea!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.fca.ca/en/outdoor-tourna...-2011-canadian-3d-championship-results-regina


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

ARCHERY CANADA 3D NATIONALS 
RESULTS 
July 30 to August 1, 2011 
**MASTER 60 ** 



M60 (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 101 Giesbrecht, Harvey 657 SK 205 202 184 193 784 1 
2 137 Gaspard, Frank T1111B AB 196 182 182 197 757 2 
3 148 Glenn, Garry 2104 MB 181 184 177 195 737 3 
4 247 Partridge, Keith 607 SK 187 176 183 179 725 4 
5 167 Procyk, Demetry 667 SK 184 196 168 176 724 5 
6 149 Plashka, George T0387B AB 186 179 180 178 723 6 
7 232 Higgins, Gary 43810 AB 186 177 169 184 716 7 
8 190 Hipkin, Murray 2648 AB 185 190 163 171 709 8 
9 144 Karapita, Bill 3772 SK 185 163 172 167 687 9 
10 303 Pawlak, Frank AA4838 AB 180 176 153 172 681 10 
11 307 Johnson, Rod AA4770 AB 180 173 165 153 671 11 
12 104 Gaudet, Richard 62550 BC 175 175 158 156 664 12 
13 302 Ward, Terry 32005 NB 180 158 145 161 644 13 
14 103 Faulconer, Don 1440 SK 160 164 154 165 643 14 
15 110 Green, Percy 789 SK 181 162 135 159 637 15 
16 249 Lautner, Bernard 203 SK 165 150 156 164 635 16 
17 211 Stephens, Rick 4735 SK 145 168 151 167 631 17 
18 250 Molnar, Eugene 205 SK 155 144 147 166 612 18 
19 125 Martinac, Lon 5634 SK 133 150 124 174 581 19 


*MASTERS 60** 
M60 (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
Reg No. Name FCA No. Province A B C D Score Rank 

1 150 Plashka, Sandie T0338 AB 196 195 160 179 730 1 
2 136 Gaspard, Valery T1112B AB 186 177 163 181 707 2 
3 308 Johnson, Linda AA4769 AB 161 186 168 164 679 3 
4 105 Hooey, Jude 15360 AB 165 163 152 177 657 4 
5 222 Fowlie, Sharon 2225 MB 144 154 136 131 565 5 


**MASTER 50 ** 
M50 (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 111 Campsall, Allen 58410 BC 199 185 188 184 756 1 
2 139 Thornton, Dean T0253B AB 186 191 178 163 718 2 
3 315 MacAngus, Ross 150 SK 184 179 170 171 704 3 
4 195 Braun, Alfred 60000 BC 188 170 169 174 701 4 
5 231 Kelly, Charles K1558 ON 184 174 155 187 700 5 
6 290 Sekura, Tom 2116 AB 183 182 160 170 695 6 
7 272 Briggs, Clarence 19558 AB 181 183 161 159 684 7 
8 243 David, Daniel AA19948 AB 187 180 152 162 681 8 18-11'S 
9 194 Bauerlein, Jay 2136 MB 183 167 174 157 681 9 16-11'S 
10 187 Tuscon, Ron 62129 BC 183 167 147 174 671 10 
11 199 Skaar, David 5331 SK 177 166 159 168 670 11 
12 189 Longo, Frank 60339 BC 171 174 153 169 667 12 
13 283 Davidson, Doug 3142 SK 179 156 164 164 663 13 
14 102 Hunt, Bob 630 MB 187 168 154 147 656 14 
15 157 Bender, David 266 SK 166 162 166 160 654 15 
16 158 Micklethwaite, Gary 5113 MB 186 168 161 139 654 15 
17 248 McGill, Dave 5571 SK 173 163 155 159 650 17 
18 287 Lott, Mervin TBD BC 193 166 98 164 621 18 


**MASTER 50 ** 
M50 (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 291 Sekura, Linda 2117 AB 174 139 144 148 605 1 
2 112 Wagner, Deb 4189 SK 124 0 141 98 363 2 


**MASTER TRADIITIONAL ** 
M50TR (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 278 Neufeld, Kel 2426 MB 126 132 126 129 513 1 
2 106 Hooey, Dennis 29614 AB 112 105 129 88 434 2 
3 266 Strecker, Larrie 2973 SK 100 108 79 122 409 3 
4 122 Neumeyer, Raymond T0449B AB 106 99 87 106 398 4 
5 262 Strecker, Gerald 3769 SK 118 76 84 95 373 5 
6 309 Rossmo, Rod 1910 SK 96 82 74 107 359 6 
7 327 Selby, Murray 5739 SK 96 109 61 74 340 7 
8 323 Fenwick, Bob 4130 SK 89 95 50 97 331 8 
9 300 Hallett, Steve 3163 SK 92 64 51 63 270 9 


**BOWHUNTER FINGERS ** 
BHF July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 162 Navarro, Honesto (Mano) 3343 MB 149 141 122 120 532 1 


**BOWHUNTER RELEASE ** 
BHR (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 189 Van Gylswyk, Bernie 59980 BC 202 182 184 186 754 1 
2 113 Nemethi, Ray 3588 SK 198 198 166 187 749 2 
3 209 Harper, Bryan 59781 BC 186 195 183 180 744 3 
4 116 Moe, Derek 4603 SK 198 169 183 179 729 4 
5 251 Hawkins, Brian 661 SK 188 180 164 184 716 5 
6 255 Gerard, Chad TBD SK 183 180 165 181 709 6 
7 200 Buck, Chris AA56142 AB 198 166 174 170 708 7 
8 270 Szoo, Basil 62124 BC 182 177 164 182 705 8 
9 297 Lewis, Mike 5805 BC 185 164 163 171 683 9 
10 202 Chatten, Allen 56387 AB 190 167 161 161 679 10 
11 141 Currie, Archie T2792B AB 169 183 153 163 668 11 
12 134 Patton, Troy 2107 SK 187 160 155 160 662 12 
13 325 Cleave, Jason 5672 SK 179 160 159 158 656 13 
14 267 Weste, Rick 35751 AB 175 159 154 155 643 14 
15 174 Mattie, Theron 1557 SK 174 178 146 144 642 15 
16 316 Gray, Brandon 4287 SK 166 184 144 142 636 16 16-11 
17 235 Moran, Stacey 2910 SK 171 169 149 147 636 17 7-11's 
18 107 Myra, Michael B42017 NS 175 144 154 159 632 18 
19 129 Hepp, Carey 5100 SK 161 137 156 172 626 19 
20 114 Rathy, Randy 2251 SK 167 150 156 149 622 20 
21 317 Taypotat, Mel 5750 SK 159 154 173 132 618 21 
22 314 McGonigal, Wayne 1455 SK 156 153 156 132 597 22 
23 256 Strecker, Chad 4129 SK 171 145 138 140 594 23 
24 220 Powers, Stan T17408 AB 149 163 129 131 572 24 
25 289 Haas, Brett 5747 SK 152 159 133 127 571 25 
26 297 Mathieu, Trevor 5741 SK 0 97 0 0 97 26 


**BOWHUNTER RELEASE ** 
BHR (M) Guest July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 281 Jordan, Dan Guest SK 0 0 0 0 0 1 


**BOWHUNTER RELEASE ** 
BHR (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 171 Klassen, Sasha TBD SK 127 162 134 132 555 1


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

**BOWHUNTER OPEN ** 
BHO (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 321 Draper, Cody 51792 AB 200 197 196 172 765 1 
2 117 Johnson, Nolan 1360 SK 196 195 192 174 757 2 
3 330 Erhardt, Clyde 5740 SK 190 200 177 177 744 3 
4 217 Meier, Leon 60522 BC 195 183 182 182 742 4 
5 230 Bouck, Ken 62337 BC 199 188 177 176 740 5 
6 313 Payne, Trevor 4586 SK 200 186 172 180 738 6 
7 133 Watts, Tim K2364 ON 200 197 177 153 727 7 25-11 
8 275 Moore, Tyler 2462 SK 183 192 172 180 727 8 22-11 
9 154 Yaremchuk, Tim 5897 MB 196 183 169 175 723 9 
10 205 Herbert, Cameron 6379 AB 199 191 170 162 722 10 
11 246 Mearnes, Tim TBD AB 198 191 166 166 721 11 25-11 
12 184 Diehl, Darren 5447 SK 190 187 170 174 721 12 19-11 
13 247 Luciak, Jason 2921 SK 195 174 161 185 715 13 
14 221 Landrie, Bill 4645 SK 191 182 169 171 713 14 
15 319 Drake, Andy 2351 AB 180 188 159 178 705 15 
16 281 Steeves, Bill 349 SK 163 185 174 181 703 16 
17 142 O'Brien, Al 19512 AB 187 175 163 170 695 17 
18 138 Smith, Chad 1534 MB 192 181 149 171 693 18 
19 197 Reimer, Kevin 59389 BC 176 191 166 156 689 19 
20 226 Renaud,Chris 5712 SK 183 176 164 165 688 20 
21 226 Cave, Curtis 4800 SK 192 179 160 155 686 21 
22 180 Mackrell, Larry 4188 SK 186 179 155 165 685 22 
23 254 Sutherland, Chris 30122 AB 174 183 158 169 684 23 
24 261 Robins, Derek 505 MB 166 173 178 160 677 24 16-11 
25 156 Bender, Cody 265 SK 175 164 180 158 677 25 10-11'S 
26 225 Girard, Daniel 61096 PQ 173 171 164 161 676 26 
27 172 Hart, Lee 4111 SK 190 179 139 156 647 27 
28 108 Brake, Troy B52054 NS 169 135 165 146 636 28 
29 328 Ivey, Keenan TBD SK 165 174 149 142 634 29 
30 207 Bourgeois, Andre P4447 ON 165 146 144 160 615 30 
31 329 Hill, Tristan TBD SK 0 163 148 156 467 31 
32 227 Barlow, Cam 2502 SK 0 173 0 0 173 32 




**BOWHUNTER OPEN ** 
BHO (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 192 Wright, Samantha 59991 BC 198 199 179 172 748 1 
2 229 Barlow, Nikki 2503 SK 185 180 161 134 660 2 
3 233 Higgins, Monica 9517 AB 171 184 149 149 653 3 
4 140 Williams, Cynthia T0254B AB 180 148 166 158 652 4 
5 198 Reimer, Christine 59390 BC 178 165 156 136 635 5 
6 245 Klettl, Tracey TBD AB 127 167 161 150 605 6 
7 128 Hepp, Raquel 4404 SK 161 142 119 159 581 7 
8 206 Broullette, Renee P4455 ON 163 160 131 125 579 8 
9 318 Dressell, Tannis 2352 MB 151 143 140 138 572 9 
10 153 Yaremchuk, Roseanne 497 MB 164 149 130 123 566 10 
11 322 Draper, Raylynn 56167 AB 160 148 126 129 563 11 
12 121 Neumeyer, Ann AA55845 AB 153 136 129 131 549 12 
13 285 Burdeny, April 1668 MB 135 144 137 125 541 13 
14 160 Madahbee, Sheila P4871 ON 146 162 124 109 541 13 
15 171 Hart, Joyce-ann 4112 SK 123 139 123 116 501 15 


**BAREBOW ** 
BB (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 170 Skinner, Travis 4573 AB 177 142 127 161 607 1 
2 145 Tracey, James 4830 AB 122 144 107 126 499 2 


**INSTINCTIVE ** 
IN (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 277 Moore, Bonnie 5748 SK 75 60 28 74 237 1 


**INSTINCTIVE ** 
IN July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 181 Garrett, Peter N4879 ON 149 162 141 152 604 1 
2 332 Bird, Stanley 5743 SK 140 154 112 137 543 2 
3 310 Rossmo, Luke 5751 SK 127 103 50 85 365 3 
4 161 Madahbee, Raymond P4872 ON 89 85 63 102 339 4 



**HUNTER ** 
HUN (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 336 Danielson, Russ 1493 MB 190 202 177 193 762 1 
2 188 Towle, Miles 997 MB 196 179 179 181 735 2 
3 258 Grainger, Brent 5749 SK 187 174 172 195 728 3 
4 237 Penner, Craig 1702 MB 182 199 157 183 721 4 
5 305 Frigon, James 5635 SK 177 176 163 163 679 5 
6 219 Posnikoff, Dean 4531 SK 171 176 148 178 673 6 
7 147 Kennedy, Ted 58974 BC 192 175 129 175 671 7 13-11 
8 204 Englot,Chad 5166 SK 165 172 153 181 671 8 10-11'S 
9 135 Misener, Rodney B51338 NS 164 167 168 162 661 9 
10 143 Fetter, Dennis 2284 SK 171 156 141 141 609 10 
11 265 Fulkerson, Mark 2119 SK 157 161 133 151 602 11 
12 177 Whittle, Greg 5619 SK 152 166 130 151 599 12 
13 241 Priddell, Scott 5627 SK 151 171 127 133 582 13 
14 286 Zimmer, Grant 5738 SK 131 157 128 145 561 14 
15 296 Stynsky, Vic 4816 SK 149 146 132 129 556 15 
16 227 Grzech, Stan 4126 SK 127 130 106 126 489 16 
17 279 St. Onge, Joe 1451 SK 189 0 0 0 189 17 

**HUNTER ** 
HUN (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 288 Lenius, Jason Guest SK 234 5 217 4 451 9 


**HUNTER ** 
HUN (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 119 Dessureault, Annie 61095 PQ 141 136 112 160 549 1 
2 326 Landrie, Cindy 4646 SK 135 142 124 108 509 2 
3 306 Ball, Krista 5365 SK 108 118 121 129 476 3 
4 312 Patton, Kacey 4613 SK 111 112 102 134 459 4 
5 276 West, Anna Marie 3564 SK 109 115 121 110 455 5 
6 335 Bird, Marie 5745 SK 103 79 18 0 200 6 


**BAREBOW** 
TDR (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 132 Bryce, Dave 2368 MB 123 130 125 125 503 1 
2 182 Paton, Brock 59206 BC 152 112 111 101 476 2 
3 216 Howard, Bud 3639 MB 123 117 87 114 441 3 
6 123 Reinhart, Wil 31918 NB 92 89 68 93 342 4


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

**JUNIOR COMPOUND** 
JRC (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name  FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 284 Luckovitch, Brandon ON ON 179 175 162 147 663 1 
2 301 Guse, Kyle ON ON 140 159 123 126 548 2 
3 168 Semesock, Brandon SK SK 137 120 138 109 504 3 


**JUNIOR COMPOUND** 
JRC (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 244 Reimer, Shelby 59391 BC 154 165 160 143 622 1 
2 279 Roth, Katie N3167 ON 153 168 145 151 617 2 
3 178 Whittle, Keeley 5620 SK 116 110 69 94 389 3 


**CADET COMPOUND** 
CADC (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 304 Juhar, Jason AA4072 AB 188 187 170 168 713 1 
2 179 Mackrell, Tyson 4041 SK 186 188 156 173 703 2 
3 124 Clouthier, Dalton 55304 SK 174 175 175 172 696 3 
4 292 Sekura, J.T. 2119 AB 192 193 154 147 686 4 
5 225 Landrie, Dalton 4647 SK 196 177 155 150 678 5 
6 253 Looker, Zack 4062 SK 171 181 152 161 665 6 
7 212 Stephens, Scott 2232 SK 171 179 147 158 655 7 
8 240 Cockwell, Taylor 4983 SK 97 77 84 63 321 8 




**CADET COMPOUND** 
CADC (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 242 Howie, Janeen 2450 ON 156 196 148 122 622 1 
2 236 Howie, Cassandra 2449 ON 150 155 143 133 581 2 
3 223 Landrie, Jessica 4643 SK 160 120 150 139 569 3 
4 173 Hart, Madison 3514 SK 162 147 111 132 552 4 
5 218 Lakeman, Shannon 2270 SK 140 126 135 106 507 5 4-11'S 
6 264 Kostiuk, Danielle 2371 SK 144 147 121 95 507 5 4-11'S 
7 213 Lavallee, Christie 1014 MB 136 129 117 114 496 7 
8 0 Buck, Chloe AA56143 AB 105 129 130 122 486 8 
9 273 Looker, Jae Lee 499 SK 99 104 103 89 395 9 


**CADET TRADITIONAL** 
CADT (M) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 292 Sekura, Nick 2118 AB 56 33 49 71 209 1 


**CADET TRADITIONAL** 
CADT (F) July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 163 Adam, Meagan 5322 AB 82 58 94 69 303 1 


**CUB COMPOUND** 
CUBC-M July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 234 Moran, Tristan 2911 SK 205 192 185 194 776 1 
2 146 Lamb, Brandon 55609 AB 190 188 195 183 756 2 
3 151 Yaremchuk, Dylan 498 MB 195 180 171 186 732 3 
4 115 Meier, Logan 61635 BC 181 173 186 186 726 4 
5 185 Wilson, Tyler 992 MB 179 157 157 165 658 5 
6 169 Semesock, Carson 5058 SK 175 151 164 161 651 6 
7 238 Penner, Zackary 1703 MB 153 135 121 178 587 7 
8 331 MacDonald, Ethan 5335 SK 104 128 118 146 496 8 
9 294 Stynsky, Jacob 4817 SK 87 79 97 95 358 9 
10 333 Bird, Lazarus 5746 SK 85 61 40 94 280 10 



**CUB COMPOUND** 
CUBC-F July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 196 Reimer, Te'a 59392 BC 152 138 174 157 621 1 


**CUB TRADITIONAL** 
CUBT July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 334 Bird, Calvin 5744 SK 82 120 44 95 341 1 


**PRECUB COMPOUND** 
PCUBC-M July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 193 Wright, Michael 59992 BC 200 185 174 196 755 1 
2 224 Landrie, Lucas 4642 SK 165 166 170 158 659 2 
3 130 Hepp, Spencer 5101 SK 112 119 148 145 524 3 
4 126 Wall, Bryden 0 SK 109 100 76 117 402 4 
5 298 Mathieu, Ethan 5742 SK 0 59 0 0 59 5 
6 320 Lott, Connor n/c BC 105 0 125 94 324 n/c 


**PRECUB COMPOUND** 
PCUBC-F July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 152 Yaremchuk, Robyn 499 MB 117 123 148 155 543 1 
2 324 Cleave, Hailey 5671 SK 128 68 105 128 429 2 
3 239 Penner, Mikyla 3893 MB 77 67 54 83 281 3 
4 268 Weste, Emily TBD AB 33 51 63 40 187 4 


**PEE WEE** 
PW July 30 to August 1, 2011 
No. Reg No. Name FCA No Provinice A B C D Score Rank 

1 311 Wilson, Brody 911 MB 181 174 163 155 673 1 
2 295 Stynsky, Caybre 4819 SK 114 124 134 115 487 2 
3 131 Hepp, Ashley 5102 SK 74 100 131 124 429 3 
4 269 Weste, Ethan TBD AB 84 117 77 71 349 4


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry for the poor format.


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

It works. Thanks


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes thanks. I was having a problem getting on the phone.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd your the man ah at the touch of a button... lol lol .. you know now where everybody will be sending results to first....you to post good man....


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw only one lady from Quebec but she got GOLD. At leesse she maid good presentation.


----------

